#ubuntu-tv 2012-12-20
<mhall119> bobweaver: tgm4883`: might be of interest to you guys: http://taschenorakel.de/mathias/2012/12/20/media-discovery-qtgstreamer/
#ubuntu-tv 2016-12-23
<aabubakr> trying to get more informtion on support hardware. DevBoard for ubuntu tv
